# Help with inshore tackle



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I could bring along a rod and reel set up with a popping cork for live shrimp, and another set up for top water lures, and another set up for casting with Gulp minnows, but there has to be an easier way.

I've seen these snap swivels that make it pretty easy to change between leaders, which will work fine with a popping cork rig, but I'm wondering if a swivel will deter fish from taking the live shrimp, or lure, or Gulp. In other words, will I have the wrong presentation if I attach my hook or jighead to the swivel eyelet? Do I need to always tie the lure, et al, directly to the main line?

I just need a quick way to switch between top water lure and popping cork, etc. I'm sure I missed a fish or two while I was retying my line.

Thanks.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I would bring the different rods. I always have at least 6 differnt rods rigged with different baits. My main 4 are rigged with a topwater (super spook jr), 1/4 ounce jighead (baby bass colored fluke) , suspending twitch bait (mirrodine or catch 200), and a 1/4 ounce spoon.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nathar----------
As you grow more experienced with fishing--(Rods)--i think you will find that there is no such thing--for most fisherman--as a One Size Fits All Fishing Rod. That is one reason a lot of us have more rods than Money---Good Luck to you-----------BT66


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i would always keep 4-8 rods rigged on the boat at all time. I would have some rigged for top water, popping cork, dock fishing, open flats. I would normally keep 2 of the same thing rigged so if i broke off i wouldnt have to re-rig. For top water i use a med-light-med rod. That way i wont rip the lure out of his mouth. My dock rod is a med-heavy. I use the med-heavy so that i can put the screws to the fish so i dont get run around the dock and get broke off and put the max amount of pressure on the fish. my popping cork and open flats rods are pretty much the same just a difference in length. I use a longer rod for open flats/sight fishing that way i can make a longer cast. They are both a med action rod, because on the open flat there isnt anything for them to break me off on and i can let them get tired on all their own. hope this helps...alot of it is personal preference so fish with what you like


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I was thinking that a dedicated rod for each type was the way to go. And my gut instinct that the snap swivel deters the fish is correct?

I like the Zebco 733 with 20 lb Cajun line. It's only $29 on Amazon, so I think I can afford the different setups.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nathar--------
May i give you some advice---buy the very best Fishing Equiptment you can afford---take good care of it (learn how to clean/repair reels) and replace eyes on rods--you may still be using some of it when you are as old as i am---------:whistling:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I generally keep 3 rods when I'm inshore a top water 1 with 1/8th oz jig head with some sort of soft plastic and 1 with a 3/8 oz jig head with soft plastic for fishing right on bottom


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

nathar said:


> And my gut instinct that the snap swivel deters the fish is correct?


I always try to use the least amount of treminal tackle as possible.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

tmass said:


> I always try to use the least amount of treminal tackle as possible.




IMO, swivels are overused.

I use a black Genie clip. They are strong, small and won't deter fish from biting. JMHO C2


----------

